# Blue Catfish Invasion



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

As many of you already know, blue catfish are an invasive species that are threatening the bio diversity of the Chesapeake bay. 
Two years ago I caught my first one at downs park. Today I caught my second at Ft. Armistead which is much farther north.
I would like to know when and where my fellow P&S's have caught blue catfish outside of the Potomac river basin and how you feel about this species' spread and impact.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Are the blue cats any worse than the flatheads, which are also invasive, correct?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

fishhead said:


> Are the blue cats any worse than the flatheads, which are also invasive, correct?


they grow faster and have higher tolerance for saltwater. Flatheads are also invasive. If a blue cat make it all the way to Ft. Armistead that means it left either the Potomac or the Pax.........

Are you sure these are blue cats not blue-ish looking channels?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well if you love fishing for cats the way I do, it's music to my ears. Some say they're invasive, I say they're our next great fishery. Bring those bad boys on!!!:fishing:


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Blue cats have not been reported in the Patapsco yet according to DNR. I caught a few native white catfish in the Patapsco last year, and thought they were blues until closer inspection and research. Do you have any pics? Here is a white cat from last year:


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Caught an est. *20# Blue from Downs Park pier* last year. Must of been a Blue, was told Channel cats don't get that big here........I know they do in the Mississippi. It was light grey in color, must a been a Blue. Didn't land em, had NO drop net at the time. I do now.

As to eliminating Blue cats, Flatheads and Snakeheads from our waterways.....I say fooey DNR! I think they're a great addition as a game fish, since I can care less about catching white perch, which is probably they're mainstay.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

shadyfisher85 said:


> Blue cats have not been reported in the Patapsco yet according to DNR. I caught a few native white catfish in the Patapsco last year, and thought they were blues until closer inspection and research. Do you have any pics? Here is a white cat from last year:
> View attachment 15446


I can confirm there are white catfish in the Severn from your picture. I also caught 2 white catfish in the Potomac on Friday.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

catman said:


> Well if you love fishing for cats the way I do, it's music to my ears. Some say they're invasive, I say they're our next great fishery. Bring those bad boys on!!!:fishing:


I am with you on this one. I am far more likely to get a stash of catfish over 10 pounds than stripers from shore/low budget fishing. Also, how often do you go out and catch a 30 inch+ striper year-round? this happens almost every single time I go catfishing.


----------



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/profile.asp?angler=chris_king


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Which invasive species will end up as the apex preditor, Blue Catfish, or the Snakehead?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

dena said:


> Which invasive species will end up as the apex preditor, Blue Catfish, or the Snakehead?


blue cat...............max size=150...snakehead max size=30
Is this even a question?

Snakeheads actually have not been as destructive as they are hyped up to be.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

bluefish1928 said:


> blue cat...............max size=150...snakehead max size=30
> is this even a question?
> 
> Snakeheads actually have not been as destructive as they are hyped up to be.


not yet but why give them time?


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Dont you guys think catfish are disgusting? Do you just catch and release? Or do you eat them?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Dont you guys think catfish are disgusting? Do you just catch and release? Or do you eat them?


They are quite good if you catch the right species ... Really bad if you catch a mud sucking variety!


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

dena said:


> Which invasive species will end up as the apex preditor, Blue Catfish, or the Snakehead?


Snake head....hands down. They have teeth so the blue cat is part of its diet as well.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Snake head....hands down. They have teeth so the blue cat is part of its diet as well.


That makes absolutely no sense...


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

dena said:


> Which invasive species will end up as the apex preditor, Blue Catfish, or the Snakehead?


Look at the numbers here, and I think you will have your answer.

http://www.bayjournal.com/article/blue_catfish_taking_bite_out_of_key_species


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If us fishermen can run down the Striper population, the Blue Cat should be a piece of cake if we keep and kill every one we see.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I have been stepping back trying to hold my tongue but I can not anymore. 

Blue cats offer so many fisherman the ability to catch and eat a very tasty fish that is safe to eat and that can with stand very heavy fishing pressure. They are not migratory like stripers and herring and provide year round fishing opportunities. They are here to stay and I love them. As a fishing guide I must adapt. The blue cats have been a blessing for me and a great source of income for all of the supporting businesses that help fisherman get out and fish. 

Snakeheads are the best gamefish I have ever guided for in my 22 years as a guide. The are so challenging to catch on rod and reel. So far they have had no impact I have seen except one major thing. They have become the #2 source for food for LGMouth after crawfish. They too are a sustainable fishery that can handle a robust rod and reel fishery. 

Love em ...hate them.. buy into the press hype... whatever...they are here to stay so make lemon-aid.

Capt Mike


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Dont you guys think catfish are disgusting? Do you just catch and release? Or do you eat them?


I've been catching and eating catfish for 65 years. Guess that answers your question


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

captmikestarrett said:


> I have been stepping back trying to hold my tongue but I can not anymore.
> 
> Blue cats offer so many fisherman the ability to catch and eat a very tasty fish that is safe to eat and that can with stand very heavy fishing pressure. They are not migratory like stripers and herring and provide year round fishing opportunities. They are here to stay and I love them. As a fishing guide I must adapt. The blue cats have been a blessing for me and a great source of income for all of the supporting businesses that help fisherman get out and fish.
> 
> Capt Mike


While I agree they are a great gamefish, I wouldn't say they are "safe to eat". There is a consumption advisory on them:

http://www.mde.maryland.gov/program...land_Fish_Advisories_2014_Web_bluecatedit.pdf

So there is the problem. You have these giant eating machines out there consuming tons of baitfish that bass and other gamefish need...and people can't eat them without glowing in the dark!

Anyone else notice bass tournaments are being won with 15-16 pound bags when a few years ago it took 20-25 to win?? 

I love catching big blue cats and they probably are here to stay....but at what cost?


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Now that Blue cats are starting to populate in the upper bay its Hard to tell what will happen ten years from now, their population could explode to the point that every other fish from the area could become extinct, Shad, Rockfish, perch, gone for ever. some may think that's exaggerating but no one knows what the future holds, some may pretend they do


----------

